# June Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is free. So you can participate with any kind of horse-related photo.

You will have from June 5 to June 18 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of June 18, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

Subbing


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Novia and Ringo Horsing around


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Valet parking


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

A nice day


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

First turnout with a new pasture mate, and immediately settled


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Camping Trip 2 years ago.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

Paintedponies1992 said:


> Camping Trip 2 years ago.


Hope you don't mind! random practice!!


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

> Hope you don't mind! random practice!!


That's amazing!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

This is my friend Bob. He passed away last Friday at the age of 84. Without him I probably would not have owned horses. He was always generous with letting me have access to his horses and then gave me my 1st two horses (Magic and Star). We used to go out on trail rides for hours - this pix was from one of them & was always a favorite of mine. While life & time came between us, we always remained friends. I will miss him.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry for your loss @kewplace. Mentors like that are invaluable!


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

kewpalace said:


> This is my friend Bob. He passed away last Friday at the age of 84. Without him I probably would not have owned horses. He was always generous with letting me have access to his horses and then gave me my 1st two horses (Magic and Star). We used to go out on trail rides for hours - this pix was from one of them & was always a favorite of mine. While life & time came between us, we always remained friends. I will miss him.


That is a beautiful picture and a beautiful story.

I am so sorry for your loss. <3


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you @egrogan & @JoBlueQuarter. He was a very special person for sure and I was lucky to have him as a mentor. This pix is also of his favorite horse - a decedent of Poco Bueno; he was very proud of that horse, with good reason! He was a good horse. And he was always proud of the things I did with Star ... which was a horse he bred. Just a good guy.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

@kewpalace so sorry for your loss. It is very hard to be the normal the world expects of you when part of you is shattering inside :hug:

I chose this pic of Buzz. Always the first to make sure he is not missing out on anything!!

View attachment 961429


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

LoriF said:


> View attachment 961231
> 
> Novia and Ringo Horsing around


Another random practice. Result might have been better if the original I started with was better, I had to screenshot so I lost quality.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

this was taken last summer. it was a happy day. that wasnt a happy year. but my friend and i went riding and i felt very free, like everything was going to be okay if i could live and die in Nick's amazing soft canter and not have to go into town where there were problems. he keeps me okay.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

My entry for June: some wild mustangs! It was amazing watching these beautiful creatures over the hours and observe all the herd dynamics. These two stallions were fighting over the herd of mares behind them.


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

RedDunPaint said:


> My entry for June: some wild mustangs! It was amazing watching these beautiful creatures over the hours and observe all the herd dynamics. These two stallions were fighting over the herd of mares behind them.


That is so cool! Where was it taken?


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

jumpingtothemoon said:


> That is so cool! Where was it taken?


The Owyhees!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The thread is closed - no new entries please. The poll has been set up so please vote!
@Tazzie - seems that (at least) I cannot see your photo in the post #6. Can you or other users see it? If not, can you please add the photo here in that thread or provide it to me so I can put it up here?


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

@TaMMa89, I'm hoping it'll be attached. I don't know why it won't show :/ I've been having issues not seeing pictures too.


----------

